# New immigrant health insurance..



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions on good/cheap new immigrant health insurance? 

I came across one, sevencorners I think it was called. Quote seemed good, although I don't really understand all the extra things like what it covers/how much, all that is quite confusing.

I also have the option of getting the health plan at the university I'll be attending, but it's quite expensive (much, much more than sevencorners quote) & only a years coverage, at which point I still need to figure out something else - and new immigrant insurance has to be acquired in the first year, I'm fairly sure? The university one also wouldn't begin until after a month after I arrive... so... I'd still need something temporary in the mean time if I opt for that one...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can google "sevencorners insurance reviews" and see what other folks have had to say about the insurance - however, by doing that, it becomes clear that what they are offering is TRAVEL insurance (health and trip cancellation). If you're going to be studying in the US, you'd probably do best to sign up for the insurance offered by the university - at least for the first year.

Health insurance in the US is not like the national health insurance you're probably used to from back home. You normally have to pay hefty deductibles or "co-pays" for routine visits - and many policies don't take effect until 3 months after you start paying. One month is actually a pretty good deal.

The other thing is that many travel health insurance policies are based on shipping you back home if you're seriously ill or injured, so that your national health plan will care for you over the long term. You should be able to fill in that first month with a travel policy - just in case you have a serious accident or something.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> You can google "sevencorners insurance reviews" and see what other folks have had to say about the insurance - however, by doing that, it becomes clear that what they are offering is TRAVEL insurance (health and trip cancellation). If you're going to be studying in the US, you'd probably do best to sign up for the insurance offered by the university - at least for the first year.


Oh, I had no idea it was just travel insurance.. I just saw it as new immigrant insurance to the US. Odd. Whoops.



Bevdeforges said:


> Health insurance in the US is not like the national health insurance you're probably used to from back home. You normally have to pay hefty deductibles or "co-pays" for routine visits - and many policies don't take effect until 3 months after you start paying. One month is actually a pretty good deal.


Oh, the one month thing was my landing in the US & school starting. So I couldn't get the school insurance until just before classes start. So I'd have nothing from my arrival. And nothing after school. I really have no idea how our health system works here either. I know we have public hospitals and stuff where we don't have to pay for things.. I went there when I had appendicitis only because the hospital was closer, and my mum thought I just had a stomach bug haha. The public ones you have to wait for surgery and stuff though usually, while the private is "faster". That's all I know on health here.



Bevdeforges said:


> The other thing is that many travel health insurance policies are based on shipping you back home if you're seriously ill or injured, so that your national health plan will care for you over the long term. You should be able to fill in that first month with a travel policy - just in case you have a serious accident or something.
> Cheers,
> Bev


If there's a serious accident though (ie car accident), and you're in such a state you need major care, how can you be flown back home in that condition? You'd be dead before you got back home... Health insurance in the US is looking so damn expensive... I didn't think it would be THAT high.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just had a look at insubuy site, basically just put in your details & it shows you available things. One of them, Patriot America, says it'd be $550 for a years worth? Looking up reviews now..


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

I myself had ExpatPlus for many years (the basic Globe plan) and was happy with both what they cover and the cost.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> If there's a serious accident though (ie car accident), and you're in such a state you need major care, how can you be flown back home in that condition? You'd be dead before you got back home... Health insurance in the US is looking so damn expensive... I didn't think it would be THAT high.


Don't mean to leave you thinking the travel policies are THAT heartless. Those with repatriation provisions will pay for your care up to the point where you are able to be flown back home for recuperation and follow-up care through your national health service.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

JESSJAME5 said:


> Health insurance in the US is looking so damn expensive... I didn't think it would be THAT high.


The U.S. has the highest per capita rate of healthcare spending in the world -- about 45% higher than Australia. Also, the U.S. does not have universal coverage, so there's quite a bit of cost shifting from uninsured to insured patients. The U.S. also has very little healthcare price regulation. These factors mean that U.S. medical insurance coverage is expensive by global standards.

However, I'm a bit surprised the university policy is expensive. Are there different policy options? For example, some universities offer policies that only cover expenses when you go to the university's own health and medical facilities. If you go to a non-university doctor or hospital, they don't pay. That sort of policy limitation could well be entirely appropriate for a student living on or near campus.

To pick a random example, Harvard University has a student health fee and a student health insurance plan. The student health fee includes free medical care at Harvard University Health Services only. (That's a single medical facility.) HUHS has a 24 hour emergency room which can handle all but the most serious issues. You could combine the student health fee (which is mandatory) with an emergency/travel-only policy (preferably one with repatriation), and that'd be pretty good coverage probably at a reasonable price.

Harvard's Student Health Insurance Plan is a generalized plan which reimburses medical expenses incurred everywhere in the U.S. If you go to one of the plan's preferred providers, you pay less, but the plan still pays decently even if you don't. However, because this plan provides coverage everywhere for both emergencies and non-emergency care, it costs more money. Much more.

Anyway, different universities are different, but that's how one notable university works.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> The U.S. has the highest per capita rate of healthcare spending in the world -- about 45% higher than Australia. Also, the U.S. does not have universal coverage, so there's quite a bit of cost shifting from uninsured to insured patients. The U.S. also has very little healthcare price regulation. These factors mean that U.S. medical insurance coverage is expensive by global standards.
> 
> However, I'm a bit surprised the university policy is expensive. Are there different policy options? For example, some universities offer policies that only cover expenses when you go to the university's own health and medical facilities. If you go to a non-university doctor or hospital, they don't pay. That sort of policy limitation could well be entirely appropriate for a student living on or near campus.
> 
> ...


If only I was going to Harvard haha.

Well when I say it's expensive, it's expensive by my standards. $600+ for one semester, and about $1000 for the other semester. (One is for Fall semester, other is Spring, don't remember which was which price).

We MUST have the university health insurance, unless we can prove we have an alternative of same standards.. something like that. I won't even be living on campus, so it seems all a bit odd anyways. Not to mention all students (maybe just international students?) MUST have a TB test done upon arrival there. I had to get tested for TB in my medical exam for the green card, so I'm hoping I won't have to be tested again (considering the student has to pay for the test). But at this point they seem to say I will have to do the test again still.. Ugh. I know it's just a blood test, but it's the cost $$.



With the American Patriot one I was looking up, for a year worth it'd be around $700 with a $500 deductible & $1,000,000 coverage limit thing. It sounds great compared to the school cost ones.. Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you checked ISO to see if they have anything suitable?


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm no, having a look now. Even though I'm an international student (just for a year), I'm still a green card holder as well, would that matter?


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

"and are temporarily residing outside your home country/country of permanent residence" I don't think it would work for me then  cheap though!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Having a green card probably pushes you out of the international student medical insurance categories, unfortunately.

Have you checked comparison shopping sites such as eHealthInsurance.com? Also, have you double checked what the university's coverage requirements are?


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Having a green card probably pushes you out of the international student medical insurance categories, unfortunately.
> 
> Have you checked comparison shopping sites such as eHealthInsurance.com? Also, have you double checked what the university's coverage requirements are?


I'm not entirely sure how to check what their coverage requirements are. Theirs seems pretty involved, lots of stuff I really doubt I'll end up using, and it's about $1700 for a year. Just seems crazy.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, it's probably worth an e-mail to the university to ask what their requirements are. A likely answer is a PPACA-compliant policy, and it should be possible to shop that way.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

JESSJAME5 said:


> I'm not entirely sure how to check what their coverage requirements are. Theirs seems pretty involved, lots of stuff I really doubt I'll end up using, and it's about $1700 for a year. Just seems crazy.


Try paying 450 USD a MONTH - now that's expensive and plenty of people are up in this bracket.

Most university health coverage is subsidised, so if and when you leave college and enter the world of work you are in for a shock.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jessjames - to me it looks like you need the question "international or out-of-state" student cleared. You are a Green Card holder thus a US resident. This may have an impact on your tuition, financial aid qualification and insurance.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

twostep said:


> Jessjames - to me it looks like you need the question "international or out-of-state" student cleared. You are a Green Card holder thus a US resident. This may have an impact on your tuition, financial aid qualification and insurance.


I'm coming as an exchange student from my university here, so no there's no tuition or anything to the host university paid. My university in Australia sends me to the host university, and the host sends one back to mine. I've spoken to people at my university who were dual citizens (US & Aus), and no problems with going on exchange.. The only issue I need to figure out is insurance.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Well, it's probably worth an e-mail to the university to ask what their requirements are. A likely answer is a PPACA-compliant policy, and it should be possible to shop that way.


I found the minimum requirements

"Equivalent health insurance benefits must include:
At least $250,000.00 of coverage
A deductible no greater than $400.00
Unlimited medical evacuation and repatriation benefits
Coverage for each semester when enrolled in class."


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

OK, perfect. That makes it easier to shop around. Note that it may be an option to buy the medical evacuation/repatriation insurance separately.

That said, I'm a bit confused. You have a U.S. green card, i.e. permanent residence. Why would you need medical evacuation/repatriation? I understand why you might _want_ that, but why would you _need_ it, according to the university? The university should be treating you as a domestic U.S. student, not an international/visa student, if you already have the right to live in the U.S. And the "domestic" insurance coverage requirements may be different.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> OK, perfect. That makes it easier to shop around. Note that it may be an option to buy the medical evacuation/repatriation insurance separately.
> 
> That said, I'm a bit confused. You have a U.S. green card, i.e. permanent residence. Why would you need medical evacuation/repatriation? I understand why you might _want_ that, but why would you _need_ it, according to the university? The university should be treating you as a domestic U.S. student, not an international/visa student, if you already have the right to live in the U.S. And the "domestic" insurance coverage requirements may be different.


Hmm, good point. I didn't think of that. I did mention when emailing them that I had a green card, but they directed me to their insurance waiver requirements & it seemed to be only for international students. Either way, I still would prefer to find something a bit cheaper than the university option (cause money is tight).

I'm still liking the idea of Patriot America for the first few years at the price it is... But does this meet the universities requirements?


----------

